# cva apollo 50 cal



## flip69 (Jan 10, 2003)

anyone have one and if so pro's and cons. thanks in advance.


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

Basically the same gun...different model year.

I love this gun. For the cost you can not beat it.

I use a 365 conigal (sp?) bullet with 90gr. of powder. This works great for 100+ yards.

I have taken a couple of deer with this gun since I have had it. Cleaning is easy too...remove barrel from stock, remove breech plug and clean.

I will be using it this weekend and during the muzzle loader season.

Have fun.


----------



## Buck Rogers (Nov 7, 2004)

Normally don't like to post negitively but I hope I can convince you against this purchase. I made the mistake of getting the CVA Apollo several years ago and it was a piece of junk. Seriously, it only fired about 1 out of every 3 shots. I am not new to Muzzleloaders and I am maticulous about keeping them clean. I think the spring on it is not strong enough to pop the caps. And its a pain to clean. I let my dad borrow the gun and he had a nice spike come in when he pulled the trigger "nothing". Since he hadn't got a deer in several years I was so disappointed I took the gun back to Dunhams and they allowed me to trade it in on a TC New Englander. Night and day difference. The New Englander has been very reliable and it has never misfired in several years of shooting/hunting. I have since purchased the TC Omega as well and am very please with it as well. I'm not trying to knock all CVA products because I know some of there blackpowder rifles are probably fine but the Apollo is pure Junk. It soured me so much on CVA I probably won't every buy or recommend their product. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Buck Rogers said:


> Normally don't like to post negitively but I hope I can convince you against this purchase. I made the mistake of getting the CVA Apollo several years ago and it was a piece of junk. Seriously, it only fired about 1 out of every 3 shots. QUOTE]
> 
> flip69, Dont let any fool you this is a great gun and I have had one for over 10 years now. I have the older appolo 90 in 50cal and it is deadly accurate. The only thing you will have to do it stretch the spring in the bolt every year so it hits the cap harder. This is usually caused by people leaving the bolt cocked during storage which weakins the spring..
> If you strecth the spring it will hammer the cap harder and you "Wont" have any mis-fires.
> ...


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Buck Rogers said:


> Normally don't like to post negitively but I hope I can convince you against this purchase. I made the mistake of getting the CVA Apollo several years ago and it was a piece of junk. Seriously, it only fired about 1 out of every 3 shots. I am not new to Muzzleloaders and I am maticulous about keeping them clean. I think the spring on it is not strong enough to pop the caps.
> 
> 
> I had the same problem with the one I bought, right out of the box also.....
> ...


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

codybear said:


> Buck Rogers said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing you will have to do it stretch the spring in the bolt every year so it hits the cap harder. This is usually caused by people leaving the bolt cocked during storage which weakins the spring..
> ...


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

outfishin_ said:


> You shouldn't have to do that if the Rifle was built with any quaility.....



The CVA Appolo 90 only cost me $120 "NEW", how much did your knight cost??????
Having to stretch a spring once a year to save a few hundred bucks seems well worth the "small" effort, dont you agree? Not every can afford top dollar equipment or we would all be driving $100,000 vehicles, right?

It seems that everytime someone that cant afford top dollar equipment ask a question about a lower cost product, everyone tells them to spend more. I'm sure they would if they could so why not try and help the less fortunate instead of making suggestions that arent going to help his situation.

CB


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

codybear said:


> The CVA Appolo 90 only cost me $120 "NEW", how much did your knight cost??????
> Having to stretch a spring once a year to save a few hundred bucks seems well worth the "small" effort, dont you agree? Not every can afford top dollar equipment or we would all be driving $100,000 vehicles, right?
> 
> It seems that everytime someone that cant afford top dollar equipment ask a question about a lower cost product, everyone tells them to spend more. I'm sure they would if they could so why not try and help the less fortunate instead of making suggestions that arent going to help his situation.
> ...


 I paid $ 169.00 for the CVA Appollo....Which the factory couldn't fix, and I missed out on my first smoke pole season. So I spent $225.00 on a quality weapon.This by no means is a top of the line weapon.This was entry level "wolverine"....The last time I checked you get what you pay for typically....I would sure hate to hear about a missfire/no fire situation on buck of a life time and found out later that others had the same problem with the same weapon.....I'm sure Flip69 will make his own decision on what to buy vs what he can afford....I just want him to know about my experience with the CVA Appolo.....


----------



## Buck Rogers (Nov 7, 2004)

I have to agree with Outfishin on this one. A forum is set up for people to help others with questions, advice Etc. I am not trying to bad mouth any manufacturer, just explaining my experience with the Product which I bought (CVA Apollo). In my opinion this gun is junk and the fact that you have to stretch the spring to get it to fire just reinforces the fact in my mind. I don't think the issue is the cost, because there are many lower cost black powder rifles which I am sure are great, CVA included, however at any cost the CVA Apollo in my opinion isn't worth it.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I have the same opinion about Ford's, I had a problem with the one I bought so I will never buy another. So I guess that's how we should base our opinions, right?


CB


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

codybear said:


> I have the same opinion about Ford's, I had a problem with the one I bought so I will never buy another. So I guess that's how we should base our opinions, right?
> 
> 
> CB


 The way I see it .....Flip69 asked for some input.....We give him our advise and you didn't agree....You gave him your input and now we have hi-jacked the thread blickering back in forth.....Flip69 will make his mind up on which gun to buy and thats that..... I will say no more about this.


----------



## Buck Rogers (Nov 7, 2004)

If you can't base your opinion on personal experience then What????????? My last post on this subject as well.


----------



## wruebs (Nov 18, 2003)

I have an apollo also. The rifle is fairly accurate to 125 yrds. (90gr load, 240gr sabot) But the rifle is time consuming to clean. Also I have experienced mis-fires of late. I'll have to try the spring streching bit..


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

wruebs said:


> I'll have to try the spring streching bit..


The only things you should have to check if your Appolo has mis-fires is:

1. Make sure your nipple is clean and your caps are seating properly (Dry firing your gun can mushroom your nipple).

2. Remove the bolt and nipple and make sure you can see light through the small threaded nipple hole, if not use a paper clip to clear the opening.

3. Stretch the spring.

Once you strectch the spring, there's a good chance it will hit harder than it did when it was new so be sure to remove the nipple when dry firing or you will end up mushrooming it.

Hope this helps

CB


----------



## KEN C (Oct 28, 2002)

I have the same gun and I wish I had never purcahsed it.... All that said I put a spacer in behind the spring to get the spring pessure up. The other thing I did was polish and debur the bolt area. The factory deburing was less then adequate??? For as cheap as it it, you get what you pay for.


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

I bought one when they first came out. Deadly accurate with 240gr .44 bullets and sabots with 90 grains pyro. I did have the problem with the spring being week, but traced it to too much oil on the bolt and it gumming up when it got cold.
Got an Omega now a love it.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

If cost is an issue (always is!) take a look at the NEF Huntsman break action muzzleloaders...about $160. Far far easier to clean than the apollo, uses 209 primer and the gun is shorter and lighter. It's atleast as accurate as well with loads it likes. My past experience with CVA has taught me that I will never again buy or use their products...or the products they make for others like the Winchesters. There are good muzzleloaders for good prices but I can't include the CVA's in that bunch. Heck, you can get a Knight Disc rifle for under $250 right now with all the sales and rebates Knight is offering and the low priced CVA's don't hold a candle to these when it comes to build quality. On a side note, I have heard nothing but good things from folks here and others about the CVA Optima and Optima Pro break action models. These seem to be a fair deal if you can handle the strange styling of the gun, but the deer won't care what it looks like. If you want a CVA, check for some deals on this model instead of the Apollo.


----------



## Sin_X (Mar 3, 2004)

I bought an Apollo about 6-8 years ago. I had the barrel replaced due to a recall and often had problems with it miss firing, until last year. I changed the breach plug to a 209 and I now love this gun. I used an eclipse conversion kit and only had to modify the bolt arm treads. After doing this I went back to the range to see the difference between the 209 and size 11 cap. I had the gun sighted in at 100yds with a 3-9X44 scope, changed the plug and it was shooting 8in. higher. Same load, bullet, everything. Justed changed to a 209 primer. I was amazed at the difference! This was the first year I hunted with it with confidance and got two deer. One at 40yds and the other at 150yds. I have been shooting 100gr RS with Hor. 245gr. sabot.


----------



## Dingers412 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you for this thread, I too own a CVA Apollo, and this year, i have noticed the misfires due to the spring. Stretching the spring I dont think is an option for me. 

So i'll be looking at all the other options you have placed here. 

And for you two bickering, Everyone has an opinion. Let them post it, and be done with it. The reader can decide if it's pertinent to his situation or not.. (That's my opinion. )


----------

